# online smoking meat calculator



## amigo4182 (Feb 22, 2013)

has anybody seen this?

you put in what your smoking and when you want it to be done and it tells you the prep and cook temps and a bunch of stuff

i think its neat,not sure how true it is but its pretty cool

here is a link

http://meatsmokingcalculator.com/


----------



## daveomak (Feb 22, 2013)

Here is one of the "easiest to use" I have seen.... and the salt in the cure is figured in the total salt content too...  Dave

http://www.diggingdogfarm.com/page2.html


----------



## mountainhawg (Feb 22, 2013)

That's a pretty nifty calculator for giving an approximate cook time. Of course cooking temps come into play also but for a fairly good estimate, not too bad.


----------

